# Kommentare zu "Shimano zum Anfüttern"



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Restliche Bilder kommen dann im Septembermag!


----------



## Rotauge (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Da klopft ja mein Feederherz schneller 

Hast du genauere Angaben zur Speedmaster Feeder extra heavy?

Feine Sachen sind das


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Das dauert noch bis zum Oktobermag bis ich die genauen Angaben alle habe, im September gibts ersma die restlichen Fotos, deswegen heisst der Tread ja auch "anfüttern" ))


----------



## Rotauge (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Jetzt weiß ich, wie's den Karpfen geht, wenn die angefüttert sind


----------



## Fotomanni (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich, wie's den Karpfen geht, wenn die angefüttert sind


Angler fangen ist aber viel leichter als Karpfen fangen :q


----------



## feedex (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Jetzt fängt Shimano auch mit diesen unsäglichen, gelochten Spulen an?
(siehe Foto Twinpower)
Bisher war ich recht froh, das diese Dreckfänger bei Shimano nicht verwandt wurden!


----------



## Franky (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

@ feedex:
scheinbar setzt sich diese Mode "durch"... Gewichtsersparnis soll wohl das Zauberwort heissen...  Solange es den Lauf nicht beeinträchtigt, kann ich damit leben. Zur Not hilft Wasser und eine Bürste!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Hab mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht dass die Löcher gegen Dreck nicht resistent sein dürften - guter Hinweis! Habe allerdings (bis jetzt) auch noch keine "Löcherrolle".
Gewichtsersparnis ist auf jeden Fall sicherlich mit Löchern wesentlich preisgünstiger hinzukriegen als mit irgendwelchen modernen "Weltraummaterialien".

Von daher ists wohl Geschmackssache, der eine wird eher auf leichteres Gewicht stehen, der adnere eher auf pflegeleicht(er).


----------



## Sailfisch (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiagra



Haben will!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

War mir schon klar, Kai )))


----------



## Irish-Fisher (14. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Twinpower FB

Die Rolle gefällt mir sehr bis zu was einer Größe gibt es die nur in der ziemlich kleinen ausführung wie abgebildet oder auch größer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Gibts natürlich auch größer, aber stell Dir mal die Fotowand vor wenn ich von jeder Rolle auch noch jede Größe fotografiert hätte )


----------



## Redsnapper (17. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Ich würde gerne hinzu fügen dass ich  mein Angelmaterial das ich kaufe auch optisch bewerte, und mir keine Sachen kaufe, die vieleicht günstig oder qualitatif hochwertig sind, wenn sie mir nicht gefallen. Und deshalb möchte ich hiermit feedex zustimmen denn diese " Lochrollen" entsprechen auch nicht meinem Geschmack, vorallem weil sie so unpraktisch sind in sachen Reinigung sind.
_________________________________
doch was rede ich da jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und das ist auch gut so!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkr (17. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Hi
Auf der englischen Shimano-Seite kann man sich den Katalog fuer 2006 als PDF runterladen. Da sind noch ettliche infos drin.
mfg
Jan


----------



## nordman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

für die, die genau wie ich erfolglos auf der englischen shimano seite nach dem katalog von 2006 suchen:

schaut mal auf die amerikanische


----------



## dorschhai (19. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Ich finde das Design von Lochrollen besser. Und zum Reinigen gibt es ja Zahnbürsten und Wattestäbchen


----------



## Dadycool21 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Shimano zum Anfüttern*

Hallo Ihr lieben,


jetzt darf ich euch auch mal anfütten.
 

habe letztens meine schöne neu gekaufte Super Ultegra Match 390 fa zerstört:c 
war jedoch Materialfehler :l shimano hat die Garantie anerkannt kann jedoch diese schöne Rute nicht mehr liefern.

Und jetzt kommts:::::

ICH bekomme eine noch nicht auf dem Markt erhältliche 
|bla: |bla: |bla: Speedmaster Match 390 FA        

man bin ich aufgeregt wenn ich "mein Schatz" haben stelle ich euch auch ein paar Bilder ins Netz.

bis dann
AH


----------

